#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Gandhinagar 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements, Rank, Campus facility, Fee

## Surbhi sharma

Hi Faadoosss,

 This is surbhi  from IIT Gandhinagar and I am here to answer your queries regarding IIT admissions for 2012-2016 batch.
 This is a discussion thread in which you can clear all your doubts regarding IIT Gandhinagar.
Here is some Information about college.

*About IIT Gandhinagar  :*The Indian Institute of Technology Gandhinagar (hereafter IITGN) was founded in the year 2008. It is currently located in Chandkheda, which is about a 15-minute drive from both Ahmedabad and Gandhinagar, Gujarat.

IITGN is in the process of building its permanent campus in Gandhinagar, the capital of Gujarat, a city that expresses the state’s vision of modernity. Despite operating from a temporary campus at the Vishwakarma Government Engineering College, Chandkheda, IITGN has excellent facilities in terms of classrooms, laboratory spaces, faculty offices, etc. IIT Gandhinagar currently offers a 4-year B. Tech.

*Affiliated University:* Autonomous University

*Mode Of Admission:** The Joint Entrance Examination (JEE)* is a common admission test for candidates seeking admission to the B.Tech programme.

*Ranking:* Its one of the newer IITs

*Fee for IIT Gandhinagar:*

One time payment
INR 3500

Payable every semester
INR 33550

Refundable caution deposit
INR 5000

Total fees payable at the time of admission
INR 42,050




*Branches & intakes in IIT Gandhinagar:

**Streams at Graduate Level*
Chemical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Streams at Post-Graduate Level*
Chemical EngineeringCivil Engineering*PhD Programme*
   Chemical Engineering   Chemistry   Civil Engineering   Cognitive Sciences   Economics   Electrical Engineering   English   Mathematics   Mechanical Engineering   Philosophy   Physics   Sociology*IIT Gandhinagar JEE Cutoff:* Opening Rank: AIR 277 | Closing Rank: AIR 4071

*Placements:* It's a new IIT. First batch will pass out this year only.

*Central library*:
The Central Library functions as the primary information resource centre, and repository of all printed and e-resources for teaching and research activities at the institute. Apart from textbooks and recommended reading material prescribed for each course offered at the institute, the library houses a growing collection of research monographs, reports, multi-volume reference works, dictionaries, encyclopedias, handbooks, and so on. In addition, the library also facilitates access to a number of journals through its participation in consortia, such as INDEST-AICTE. At present, users can consult more than 7000 books (available on shelves) and thousands of electronic journals.The library operations are automated using LIBSYS software, and the library personnel are presently working towards setting up a digital library and e-resource centre. These steps will greatly enhance the librarys efficiency in making the resources available to the academic community at large and also enable the institute participate in various inter-library initiatives at national and international levels.*Hostel Facilities:
*
The Institute campus houses four hostels: Jupiter, Mercury and Neptune Hostels for boys and Venus Hostel for girls. The hostels are well equipped for comfortable lodging and boarding of approximately 380 students.All hostels are provided with water coolers and RO systems. Each hostel has a common room that provides facilities for indoor recreation and games. The hostel complex also includes four shops that cater to the basic needs of the residents, and also a few washing machine facility.The day-to-day management of hostels is taken care of by a committee consisting of student representatives. Each hostel has a warden, who guides the students to manage the affairs of the hostels.*Addres:* Indian Institute of Technology Gandhinagar, Vishwakarma Government Engineering College Complex, 
Chandkheda, Visat-Gandhinagar Highway, Ahmedabad, Gujarat, India - 382424 

*QUERIES are welcome*





  Similar Threads: IIT Gandhinagar, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. IIT Gandhinagar btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: IIT Gandhinagar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: IIT Gandhinagar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus NIT Ahmedabad 2012 Admission, CutOff, Ranking, Placements, Facility, Campus

----------

